# Everything You've Ever Wanted To Know About The Sts!!



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, several people seem to always be asking about these things. I myself have never seen a negative post about this product, and I love it so much myself, that I push it to the point to where I should be a salesmen for them. People are always asking so much about them, that I will try and put the answer to every question they could have about the STS in this post..

1: What does the STS do exactly?
The STS does several things..
A: It greatly reduces, somtimes completly stops string occillation.
B: It greatly reduces vibration by absorbing the energy from the string.
C: It greatly reduces noise.
D: It causes your arrow to leave the string in the same spot everytime. Weather or not this improves accuracy in any way is still up for debate. What has been stated repeatably however, is that is certainly does not hurt scores. Most notice no change in their shooting with it on.

2: How much does the STS cost?
The STS usually costs around 40$.

3: Where can I get an STS?
Here is there website...http://www.stsarchery.com/main.shtml

4: What does STS stand for?
Shock Terminator Suppressor.

5: Does my bow need a front or rear mount STS?
If your bow has a stabilizer hole that is threaded all the way through to where you could screw somthing into it on the back of the riser (I.E. Mathews bows) then you want a rear mount STS. If your bow does not have this, only the front stabilizer hole (I.E. Hoyt Bows) you want the front mount STS.

6: Can I still use a stabilizer with a front mount STS?
Yes. Your stabilizer scres into the bolt that mounts the STS to your bow. This will cause your stabilizer to gain an inch/inch and a half in length away from your riser.

7:What does the STS look like?
Here is a picture of the STS front mount on my Hoyt Ultratec..










8: Does the STS damage or excellerate wear on my bow in any way?
It has not yet been proven that the STS causes any wear or damage on any bow. The STS comes with a piece of serving to serve your string where it comes in contact with the rubber stopper. Although this is not really nessicary, and is more for ones piece of mind.

9: What is the difference between an STS and a double STS?
Two sts's .

10: What is the jack looking thing on your STS?
This is the new bowjacks, its a rubber piece that reduces noise and vibration even more. You do not have to put this on your STS if you dont want to, and can remove it at any time.

Below is a video example of what a bow string does with, and without the STS on it. Its interesting to say the least...

Without an STS..
http://www.vaportrailarchery.com/limbDriver.asp


Scroll down on the forums to see the video there in one of the posts, simply press "Start" to see the STS in action..
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?p=405581#405581

This is everything I could think to address about the STS, I love this product, if you dont want one, dont get it. But if you do, you'll be happy.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

If you use a stabilizer, then you should be able to get rid of the STS mounting bolt and just hold it in place with the stabilizer.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great post Daniel BOOM. I have a STS on my Hoyt Trykon and my Bowtech Tribute. I highly recommend it. If no one has tried one give it a try befor ya critique it.:wink:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Dchiefransom said:


> If you use a stabilizer, then you should be able to get rid of the STS mounting bolt and just hold it in place with the stabilizer.


The mounting bolt on a stabilizer is not long enough to get through STS mounting block and still thread into riser. I have 3 different types and brands of stabs, and none of them will do it.

ps I love my STS too. WOW!


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey BEES if you dont like the thread then dont read it pretty simple ya think this site is archers helping archers duh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey thanks Tink. 2 weeks now btw . Will be sending MO out tommarrow for the 2 other dvds, thanks.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Daniel BOOM said:


> I was going to point this out, but since he made a statement without knowing his facts, I just let it slide, rather then argue.


I should have phrased it as a question, since that's the way I was thinking it. The threads on the stabilizer aren't a stud?


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Its not long enough to penetrate the mounting block of the STS and still screw into the riser.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Those video links were very interesting to watch, it's amazing how much slack there is in the string and cables when the arrow leaves the bow. 

I love my sts...wouldn't shoot a bow without one.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Daniel Boom

Great work. You are engaging in the best type of learning possible. Research, evaluate, and then put it out there for people to pick on. It doesn't matter if you have 2 weeks or 2 decades of archery. What matters is the depth of research and your intelligence in evaluating what is available. People may find a few things wrong here and there, but my goodness you took the step. When somebody does find something wrong take it as learning a little more. Awesome work keep it up. 

Hope you had fun doing the research. Once again great job!


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

When you attach the STS should it be just barely touching the string?


----------



## natedigity (Mar 24, 2005)

*Sts*

Well I have been shooting all my life, but I am kind of an old school guy. I still shoot alluminum arrows, and up until last year still shot my 20 year old Martin Cougar Magnum. It was and still is my favorite bow I have ever shot for many reasons. I bought a 2001 bowtech from a friend last year and lept into the present, and have now started looking at things like the sts to tame it down. My Black Knight has a brace height of under 6" and for the first time in my life I have been having an issue with the string slapping me. But it is hitting the back of my thumb, not my wrist. I have tried to find out if the STS would help in this matter, and up until this post was not convinced. Sometimes it takes newbies with new found information to share it with others who don't think everyone knows everything just because they do. So I just wanted to say thanks. Nate.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

A Pro who shoots 1400 in outdoors fita (ain't saying his/her name) told me there was no actual benefit in the STS system to your shooting. But I'm gonna try it anyways


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

dodgedude2003 said:


> The mounting bolt on a stabilizer is not long enough to get through STS mounting block and still thread into riser. I have 3 different types and brands of stabs, and none of them will do it.
> 
> ps I love my STS too. WOW!


Hate to get back to the subject at hand but....... on many stabilizers you can remove the short threaded stud and replace it with a longer one that will go through the mounting block and still reach the threaded hole in the riser.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

If anyone wants to make their STS look better as well as be easier to use with their stabilizer do this. Get the Kudlachek quick disconnect knuckle and buy an allen screw to be long enough to get through both, and voila! It looks 10 times better and beefier in my opinion, as well as easier to put on/ take off your stab.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*To all of those involved in this recent flame fest:*

This kind of posting is going to *stop*. Take this as a warning.

I will be banning those who continue in this kind of negative bashing and personal attacks...and childish bickering. 

No warnings will be given.

You guys know the rules and I know when you are just blowing them off and disrespecting this site, the moderators and the members of this site.

Do it again and yer gone.

OX
AT Administrator.


----------

